
What would be the biggest reason one would fail a coding interview? - roi1672
Would it be thr lack of technical knowledge or preparation thereof? Being terrible at explaining your code? Bad coding? Or maybe just pure statistics? I just want to know thoughts from HN reader
======
PaulHoule
It depends on the interviewee.

In any kind of interview you can blow it by saying something insensitive,
touching somebody's equipment without permission or otherwise offending
people. Don't be that guy!

So far as technical knowledge goes I would say take the tests here:

[https://www.pluralsight.com/product/skill-
iq](https://www.pluralsight.com/product/skill-iq)

There is also the backstop of what you do when you don't know the answer. I
succeeded in quite a few technical interviews with "look it up in the
hashtable" or "look it up in the literature".

